# Quiet ceiling pull switch



## RogerP (10 Apr 2012)

I'm looking for a _quiet_ ceiling pull switch. I've done a Google search and there's hundreds of entries so they must be sought after - yet no one seems to have found one. Anyone here know of an make/model that doesn't sound like a couple of rifle shots in the middle of the night?


----------



## devonwoody (10 Apr 2012)

why not consider one of those type of remote switches and the lighting plug wired to a 13amp socket?

That would be silent

Or put the wife in another room :wink:


----------



## nev (10 Apr 2012)

if its a light switch you should be ok with the quality makes the likes of m&k etc.
if its a shower type switch youre after - Ive never seen (heard?) a quiet one (probably down to the fact there must be a larger gap between contact when in the off position 3mm maybe?)

have a look at the bottom of this page... http://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/ele ... witch.html


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (10 Apr 2012)

PIR switch with override is best bet. I take its for when people are in bed and not showering. PIR switch will turn on as you enter the room and will stay on for as long you program it. With the override switch when you do want a shower/bath and the click isn't an issue you can have the light on until you turn it off.
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/ ... index.html

Alternatively there are touch sensitive switches.
http://www.theinternetelectricalstore.c ... 5773-p.asp


----------



## newt (10 Apr 2012)

RogerP":226wqbid said:


> I'm looking for a _quiet_ ceiling pull switch. I've done a Google search and there's hundreds of entries so they must be sought after - yet no one seems to have found one. Anyone here know of an make/model that doesn't sound like a couple of rifle shots in the middle of the night?



Roger I have recently tried to find one, finished with an MK but still loud, but quieter than a B&Q special  I now tend not to use it and bump into things like the door. I assume they make a noise because the mechanical mech has to go over centre and remain there, so a strong spring is required.


----------



## devonwoody (10 Apr 2012)

Use a remote control on the ringmain and a table lamp like I mentioned above.


----------



## RogerP (10 Apr 2012)

> Use a remote control on the ringmain and a table lamp like I mentioned above.


I should have said that this is for the overhead light in a bathroom/toilet. Silly thing is that when we did the room up a year ago I replaced the original with a nice shiny new one. The old one was quiet the new one sounds like gunshot. Unfortunately I can't find the old one now 


> Roger I have recently tried to find one, finished with an MK but still loud, but quieter than a B&Q special  I now tend not to use it and bump into things like the door. I assume they make a noise because the mechanical mech has to go over centre and remain there, so a strong spring is required.


That's the situation here.  A Google search reveals umpteen messages from folk looking for and failing to find a quiet switch.


----------



## devonwoody (10 Apr 2012)

Have a battery lantern in the bathroom :x


----------



## jasonB (10 Apr 2012)

table lamp or touch switches are not going to be much use if this is in a bathroom which is where you usually have a pull switch

Replace the pull switch with a small ceiling mounted PIR

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/ ... index.html

J


----------



## nev (10 Apr 2012)

Alternatively....







+






Sorted :wink:


----------



## flying haggis (10 Apr 2012)

Crabtree is reckoned to be one of the quietest for ceiling pull switches.

could you possibly install a wall light switch outside the bathroom


----------



## ankledeep (10 Apr 2012)

Mount the switch to the ceiling with a layer of closed cell plastic foam between it and the plaster.......http://www.zotefoams.com/pages/en/plastazote.asp


----------



## devonwoody (11 Apr 2012)

Final solution.

Purchase a 6 watt low energy bulb and leave it on all night.

60watts per night 10 hours
420 watts per 7 day week
22 killowats per year 
22 x 12p per kw= £2.64.
Cheaper than buying a new ceiling switch.


----------



## mind_the_goat (16 Apr 2012)

I used to have a dimming ceiling light switch, I seem to recall it had a very quiet on off action.
PIR switches are great but you should still fit a mechanical switch somewhere.


----------



## Webby (17 Apr 2012)

ear plugs .......


----------



## whiskywill (18 Apr 2012)

Get a bigger bladder.


----------

